# Golf as past time



## Murph (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi all I have posted a few things on here in the past.

Basically I a cyclist and that is my main sport, I train around 5 times a week and in the summer will be racing most weekends and training.* BUT* I really like the game of golf, and due to me being so competitive I hate not being as good at it as I am at cycling. I have spoke to my cycling coach about playing golf and he says you can only be good at one as you will need to focus entirely on one sport (I have chosen cycling)

But he says I can still play golf every so often to chill out and have a bit of fun, so what is the best way to improve when I can only get down the range once a week and possibly two times at a push.


*HELP ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Golf is not a game that you become good at over night.

The only way to get better is to play more.

If you cant do that, then you might as well relax and get used to how you play and how good you are now.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

If you just wan't to enjoy the sport, get a couple of your friends rounded up, and hit the course at least once a month. There's nothing wrong with only playing to relax or get outside and away from home. 

The one thing I'll recommend is a "beginners golf lesson or sesion" with a local golf pro at the driving range. It typically takes about four 1-hour sesions to get basic instruction to help you get started. From there, reading books or watching videos while you train on a stationary bike would be kind of fun too. :dunno:


----------

